# Eco Safety Products Non Skid Deck Paint



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.ecosafetyproducts.com/Rubberized-Non-Skid-Coating-s/62.htm

I plan on replacing worn our carpet on a 170 Triton with the White Coating. Just wondering if anyone has used or even heard of the stuff?


----------

